# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  zend_search_lucene و زبان فارسی ؟

## Placebo

با سلام

اصلا این کلاس از زند فریم ورک با فارسی UTF8 کار می کنه؟

یا سره کارم ؟

این سوال من در StackOverFlow  رو ببینید :
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6...rsian-language

----------

